# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Drug Test....help Me Please

## jim25601

I need to know if steroids are detectable in probation urine drug tests.

----------


## decadbal

most POs dont test for aas, so i woudlnt worry, i told my PO i took prohormones which cause you to fail testin for aas, and she said they didnt test for it anyway, very $$$

----------


## DELTA9MDA

unless you were busted for aas, then they wont be testing for those.

----------

